# Raccoon entering through roof



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

How is the raccoon getting on the roof? Trees too close to the house? Some kind of woodwork like trellises or gratings that are climbable?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

This may require spending the night elsewhere but a rag soaked with ammonia thrown into the attic may drive the raccoon away,


----------

